# كيف تبنى فيلا دورين على مساحة 200 م2؟



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

*كيف تبنى فيلا دورين على مساحة 200 م2؟ هذه الاسعار لعام 2010






تجهيزات التربة:
نبدأ بعمل «جسة» للتربة لاختبار مدى تحملها للأساسات والخرسانة فإذا ظهر بها عيب، كأن تكون تربة طفلية مثلا يتم معالجتها عن طريق عملية إحلال لجعلها صالحة للبناء، وتتعدد أنواع الترب بين رملية وطينية وصخرية وأفضلها هى التربة الرملية وأصعبها هى التربة الصخرية، كما تتم عمليات اختبار التربة على كل متر منها عن طريق أخذ عينة من كل متر واختبارها فى معامل متخصصة وبعد ذلك تبدأ عمليات الحفر بأعماق مختلفة حسب رغبة المالك، فى وجود بدروم من عدمه، ثم يقوم المهندس المعمارى بتصميم التفاصيل الكاملة للعقار وغيره من الرسوم الإنشائية والتى تشمل القواعد المسلحة والسملات والعمدان والأسقف ثم تبدأ مرحلة أخرى.

مرحلة أعمال الحفر:
تبدأ بإخطار جهاز المدينة أو الحى بجواب مسجل بالبدء فى أعمال الحفر ويتم فيها الاتفاق مع مقاول الحفر على سعر الحفر بالمتر وهذا يختلف باختلاف نوع التربة فالتربة الطينية والرملية أقل سعراً من التربة الصخرية نظراً لأنها تحتاج إلى مجهود أكبر فى أعمال الحفر.
وبعد الانتهاء من الحفر تنظف الأرض ويتم تسوية الأرض وغمرها بالماء ودكها بالهراس لجعل الأرض منبسطة وإكسابها قوة وصلابة.

مرحلة الخرسانة:
يتكون متر الخرسانة من (0.8 متر مكعب زلط - 0.4 متر مكعب رمل- 7 شكائر أسمنت) وتحتاج فيلا بتلك المساحة إلى 50 متر خرسانة تقريباً.
ويتم محاسبة المقاول فى هذه المرحلة بالمتر المكعب وثمنه 160 جنيهاً تقريباً، ويتم الاتفاق معه بطريقتين: إما أن يتم شراء كافة مواد الخرسانة من زلط ورمل وحديد وأسمنت للمقاول ويتم الاتفاق معه على أجره على عمله فقط، أو يوكل إليه شراء كافة اللوازم الخاصة بالخرسانة، ثم يتم محاسبته على العمل ككل، وفى هذه الحالة يجب اللجوء إلى شركات مقاولات مشهود لها بالأمانة والكفاءة حتى لا يقع العميل تحت طائلة جشع المقاولين.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل و260 شيكارة أسمنت (13 طناً) وتحدد كمية الحديد على حسب الرسومات الإنشائية التى يقوم بها المهندس، ويذكر أن ثمن طن الحديد الآن 3350 جنيهاً (مع ملاحظة أن سعر الحديد قابل للتغيير)
وتتعدد أنواع الحديد منها حديد عز وبشاى والعتال والتركى ويختلف كل نوع عن الآخر حسب سمك سيخ الحديد وبالتالى أحماله ويأخذ المتر الواحد حوالى سبعة شكائر أسمنت.

مرحلة البناء:
يقوم المهندس المشرف بترشيح مقاول مبان ويعمل بنظام الألف طوبة وأجره الأساسى 130 جنيهاً تقريباً على بناء كل ألف طوبة وتزيد عشرة جنيهات كل دور أعلى وتتراوح أسعار الطوب حاليا ما بين 315- 320 للألف كما تتعدد أنواع الطوب وهي:
أولا: الطوب الأسمنتى (الخرساني) وأنواعه:
الطوب المصمت (Solid Block): وقل استخدامه بسبب ثقل وزنه وتكلفته العالية وصعوبة تنفيذ التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية خلاله.
الطوب المفرغ (Hollow Block): وهو الطوب الذى يحتوى على فراغات أو ثقوب مشكلة صناعيا وينقسم إلى:
أ- الطوب المفرغ الخفيف: ويستخدم لإضافة أحمال دون أخذها بعين الاعتبار فى التصميم أو عند وجود مساحات عالية فى السقف.
ب- الطوب المفرغ العادي: وكفاءته تعادل 6 أضعاف كفاءة الحجر الخرسانى ويستخدم فى الجدران والأسقف لتخفيف الوزن على الأعمدة والقواعد حيث يتراوح وزنه ما بين 400- 500 كيلو جرام على المتر المكعب، إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1200 درجة مئوية لمدة 3 ساعات ولكنه غالى الثمن.
ثانياً الطوب الحرارى (السيليكات) :
ويصنع من رمل السيليكا ذو لون أبيض وأبعاده 40×20× سمك 7 سم من نفس المواد المستخدمة فى الطوب المفرغ العادى ولكنه مصمت ويستخدم فى بناء الأقواس والديكورات.
ثالثاً الطوب الزجاجي:
وهو طوب مصنوع من الزجاج ومنه أشكال مختلفة منها الشفاف والمزخرف وبأبعاد مختلفة يشتهر منها مقاس 19×19 وسمكه 8 سم و20×20 وسمكه 7سم.
ويستخدم فى بنائه مونة من الأسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ويستخدم أيضا فى بنائه أسياخ حديد بقطر 6 مم مضاد للصدأ ويتميز بأنه يعطى إضاءة جميلة عن طريق نفاذ الضوء منه ومن عيوبه أنه ثقيل الوزن وصعب البناء حيث تأسس له شبكة حديد داخل الجدار.
رابعاً: الطوب الرملى الجيري.
خامسا: الطوب الطيني.
وهناك أمور يجب التحقق منها فى الطوب المستخدم للبناء:
خلوه من الفحم والطين.
توحد اللون.
انتظام الأبعاد.
التأكد من كونه غير ماص للماء.
التأكد من خلوه من التسويس.
أن يكون الطوب جافا.

مرحلة التشطيبات:
وتشمل أعمال السباكة والكهرباء والبياض والواجهات والأبواب، ويجب أن يتم كل ذلك تحت إشراف المهندس المشرف وتبدأ بعمل حلوق النجارة (Frames) للأبواب والشبابيك وتتراوح أسعار الأبواب ما بين 150 إلى 300 جنيه وذلك حسب نوع الخشب المستخدم.
ثم نبدأ فى أعمال الكهرباء بوضع الخراطيم أثناء الصبة الخرسانية للأسقف وفى الحوائط ونمرر من خلالها الأسلاك ثم توضع البرايز والبواط، وتتوقف كمية الخراطيم المستخدمة على عدد البرايز التى يريدها العميل بالفيلا ويبلغ سعر لفة الخرطوم حوالى خمسين جنيها طولها حوالى 16م.
وتستهلك الفيلا حوالى 3 لفائف أو أربع كما تستهلك لفتين سلك ولفة أخرى 3 ملى تستخدم مع المكيفات والسخانات، علماً بأن سعر لفة السلك 120 جنيها تقريبا.
وبذلك تصل إلى المرحلة الأخيرة وهى مرحلة أعمال المحارة ويتم فيها البياض وتركيب السيراميك، والفيلا تحتاج تقريبا إلى 200 م2 سيراميك للأرضيات هذا غير سيراميك حوائط الحمامات والمطبخ، ثم تأتى مرحلة البياض ويحصل عامل الدهان على أجره بالمتر حسب مهارته ويتراوح أجره ما بين 4 إلى 8 جنيهات للمتر.

,يمكنك حساب التكلفة من الأسعار التقريبية التى نقدمها لك فى خطوات البناء
شيكارة أسمنت و 200 متر زلط و80 متر رمل هى الكميات المطلوبة من هذه الخامات لبناء فيلا علي دورين بمساحة200م2 






فيما يخص التشطيبات الداخلية يقول إنها يمكن أن تنقسم إلى قسمين:

أعمال المباني
بعد استكمال أعمال المباني يفضل من الناحية الفنية أن يتم تنفيذ باقي البنود معا حيث أن طريقة تنفيذها مرتبطة ببعضها البعض، فمبيض المحارة يبدأ بعمل ما يسمى (بؤج) توضح للكهربائي والنجار مستوى تشطيب الحائط النهائي حتى يتم وضع علب الكهرباء والحلوق بحيث تتمشى مع هذا المستوى، وبعد استكمال الهيكل الخرساني للفيلا نبدأ في أعمال الطوب طبقا للرسومات المعمارية فيوفر له المالك الطوب والرمل والأسمنت ويبدأ المقاول في التنفيذ ويتراوح سعر متر الطوب حاليا من 100- 130 جنيه وتحتاج الفيلا إلى 25 ألف طوبة بينما تحتاج الألف طوبة إلى 4 شكائر أسمنت و1/4 متر رمل وفي هذه المرحلة فأجر العامل يتم حسابه بالألف طوبة أو بالمتر فيأخذ على الألف طوبة من 100 إلى130 جنيه والألف طوبة تعادل 13 مترا ويتراوح سعر الألف طوبة ما بين 270 إلى 320 جنيه حسب سعر السوق فأسعار مواد البناء في تغير مستمر وكذلك تختلف باختلاف سعر السولار. فترتفع بارتفاع سعره .

مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية:
وعند البدء في مرحلة تركيب الحلوق الخشبية يفضل اختيار الخشب الناشف فهو يحتمل أكثر وهناك نوعان من الحلوق الخشبية نوع جاهز ويسمى بالنوع السوقي ونوع يتم تفصيله (عمولة) ويفضل المفصّل لأنه يكون من أنواع أفضل من الخشب ويكون متفق أكثر ويتراوح سعر الباب أو الشباك الجاهز (السوقي) من 300 إلى350 جنيه ويأخذ النجار عمولة على تركيب كل قطعة 50 جنيها وبالتالي تتكلف نجارة الفيلا كاملة من 4000-5000 جنيه تقريبا.

أعمال الكهرباء:
أما أعمال الكهرباء فتستهلك الفيلا التى مساحتها (200م2) خامات تتراوح ما بين 10.000 – 13.000 جنيه.
وذلك حسب عدد مفاتيح الكهرباء وتتراوح سعر لفة السلك ما بين 60-130 جنيه حسب سمك السلك .

أعمال السباكة:
وبالنسبة لأعمال السباكة فتستهلك الفيلا حوالي 10.000 جنيه ويأخذ العامل مصنعيته حوالي 7000 جنيه وفي هذه المرحلة يجب أن يهتم المالك بشراء أجود الخامات لأنها تعد روح المنزل.

أعمال البياض للواجهة:
ثم تبدأ مرحلة أعمال البياض الداخلي والخارجي وهناك أنواع عديدة للتكسيات الخارجية منها:
- طرطشة وفتيسة وهذا النوع المتعارف عليه وهنا يكون سعر المتر (مونة فاخرة) حوالي 20 جنيها.
- حجر (هيثمي) ويكون تكلفة المتر به ( مونة وأجرة) 40 جنيه ويتراوح سمكه من 5 سم إلى 10سم حسب

وهناك طريقتان لتركيب الحجر:

طريقة الخلطة أو الأسمنت وهذه الطريقة تتم بعد عملية الطرطشة للواجهات ثم يركب الحجر عليها ولكنها تصلح لأنواع حجر معينة كالحجر الأرني والسوري.

الطريقة الميكانيكية أو الرول بلاك مع الزاوية ويستخدم هذا النوع من التركيب للأحجار التي تمتص المياه لاسيما الحجر السعودي.
ويستخدم السيجما أيضا في التشطيبات الخارجية ويترواح سمكه من 4 إلى 6ملم.
وهناك أيضا الواجهات الكلادينح وهي عبارة عن واجهات من ألواح معدنية.
وأخيرا الحجر الجيري وهو نوع من الطوب الأسمنتي بألوان وأشكال مختلفة.

أعمال المحارة:
ويكون حساب أعمال المحارة الداخلية بالمتر ويتراوح سعره من 6 إلى 8 جنيهات (مصنعية) ثم تبدأ أعمال الكرانيش للأسقف ويتراوح سعر المتر فيها من 10 إلى20 جنيها ( تحسب بالمتر الطولي حسب كمية الشغل بها لبروز إضاءة أو أماكن للستائر وغيرها)

أعمال السيراميك
وبالنسبة لتشطيبات المطبخ والحمام بالسيراميك فيتراوح سعر متر السيراميك من 30 إلى100 جنيه وتكون مصنعية العامل للمتر من 10 إلى 15 جنيه فلو افترضنا أن مساحة المطبخ 40م فيكون تكلفة تشطيب جدرانه بالسيراميك حوالي 2000 جنيه أما أرضيات الفيلا فتتكلف حوالي 14 ألف جنيه في حالة استخدام السيراميك أما في حالة استخدام البلاط الموزايكو يكون المتر منه حوالي 20 جنيه وبالتالي تتكلف الفيلا حوالي 20×200 = 4000 جنيه.

وتتراوح مصنعية المتر من الدهانات من 6 إلى 10 حب جودة العمل وأثناء أعمال الدهانات يتم تسقيط الأبواب والشبابيك ثم يعطي الوجه الأخير من الدهانات وتركب أطقم الصحي والأحواض ويتم تفعيل المفاتيح الرئيسية للفيلا.

وبذلك تنتهي التشطيبات للفيلا بعدها يتم عمل السلم سواء بالرخام أو البلاط أو الموزايكو والذي يتراوح (مصنعية) سعر المتر المربع فيه من 50 إلى150 جنيه، وأعمال الحدادة للسلم يكون سعر مصنعية المتر الطولي منها حوالي 500 جنيه ، وعندما عمل شبابيك الألوميتال يكون سعر المتر منها حوالي 600 جنيه شاملة الخامات بالتركيب وبذلك تنتهي تشطيبات الفيلا الداخلية والخارجية.
​*


----------



## elmasry25012012 (22 فبراير 2012)

*دليل التنفيذ*

*دليل التنفيذ​
http://www.4shared.com/office/0qOS_UXE/__online.html​*


----------



## احمد ابو مصطفى (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## هيثم محمد على (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_sweedy (23 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر على مواضيعك المميزة​


----------



## elmasry25012012 (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## civil love (23 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم على هذا العمل المميز والجميل

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elmasry25012012 (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## alkashab (31 مايو 2012)

شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (1 يونيو 2012)

جميل الشرح ده


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## amrsaker (2 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## عاشق المدريدستا (3 يونيو 2012)

موضوع راقي.... للامام انشالله


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## m_sweedy (3 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات المفيدة​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## bassem_boktor (30 ديسمبر 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## alaa_1 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي​


----------



## hattrick313 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## samanello (16 يناير 2013)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmasryXP2012 (24 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------

